# Gyroscope - Hardware or Software...



## Supine (Oct 5, 2013)

So, I took my phone to be fixed because the gyroscope sensor failed.

The two staff in shop spent a while discussing whether this should be reported as a hardware fault or software. They decided between them it must be a software issue.

Am I missing a trick here or were they just a bit dumb? Could anyone think that software alone could calculate what angle a phone was being held at?


----------



## Sunray (Oct 8, 2013)

What phone?  Clearly the software could easily get what angle it was being held at wrong if it was full of bugs.


----------

